# Biden won in a knockout



## Leweman (Oct 12, 2012)

This is a win for Romney and Ryan in a lot of ways.  Obama gets one more chance at the next debate because I think by the third one everyone has made up their mind.  For him to change the momentum he would have to do to Romney what Romney did in the first debate, and I just don't see him being able to do that.  Even if he does better hes not going to be able to separate himself the way Romney did.   I think this might have been it for Obama/Biden barring any kind of catastrophic world event or proof that Romney was sleeping around or something.


----------



## Leweman (Oct 12, 2012)

This is a win for Romney and Ryan in a lot of ways.  Obama gets one more chance at the next debate because I think by the third one everyone has made up their mind.  For him to change the momentum he would have to do to Romney what Romney did in the first debate, and I just don't see him being able to do that.  Even if he does better hes not going to be able to separate himself the way Romney did.   I think this might have been it for Obama/Biden barring any kind of catastrophic world event or proof that Romney was sleeping around or something.


----------



## Leweman (Oct 12, 2012)

This is a win for Romney and Ryan in a lot of ways.  Obama gets one more chance at the next debate because I think by the third one everyone has made up their mind.  For him to change the momentum he would have to do to Romney what Romney did in the first debate, and I just don't see him being able to do that.  Even if he does better hes not going to be able to separate himself the way Romney did.   I think this might have been it for Obama/Biden barring any kind of catastrophic world event or proof that Romney was sleeping around or something.


----------



## Leweman (Oct 12, 2012)

This is a win for Romney and Ryan in a lot of ways.  Obama gets one more chance at the next debate because I think by the third one everyone has made up their mind.  For him to change the momentum he would have to do to Romney what Romney did in the first debate, and I just don't see him being able to do that.  Even if he does better hes not going to be able to separate himself the way Romney did.   I think this might have been it for Obama/Biden barring any kind of catastrophic world event or proof that Romney was sleeping around or something.


----------



## Leweman (Oct 12, 2012)

This is a win for Romney and Ryan in a lot of ways.  Obama gets one more chance at the next debate because I think by the third one everyone has made up their mind.  For him to change the momentum he would have to do to Romney what Romney did in the first debate, and I just don't see him being able to do that.  Even if he does better hes not going to be able to separate himself the way Romney did.   I think this might have been it for Obama/Biden barring any kind of catastrophic world event or proof that Romney was sleeping around or something.


----------



## Leweman (Oct 12, 2012)

This is a win for Romney and Ryan in a lot of ways.  Obama gets one more chance at the next debate because I think by the third one everyone has made up their mind.  For him to change the momentum he would have to do to Romney what Romney did in the first debate, and I just don't see him being able to do that.  Even if he does better hes not going to be able to separate himself the way Romney did.   I think this might have been it for Obama/Biden barring any kind of catastrophic world event or proof that Romney was sleeping around or something.


----------



## Leweman (Oct 12, 2012)

This is a win for Romney and Ryan in a lot of ways.  Obama gets one more chance at the next debate because I think by the third one everyone has made up their mind.  For him to change the momentum he would have to do to Romney what Romney did in the first debate, and I just don't see him being able to do that.  Even if he does better hes not going to be able to separate himself the way Romney did.   I think this might have been it for Obama/Biden barring any kind of catastrophic world event or proof that Romney was sleeping around or something.


----------



## Leweman (Oct 12, 2012)

This is a win for Romney and Ryan in a lot of ways.  Obama gets one more chance at the next debate because I think by the third one everyone has made up their mind.  For him to change the momentum he would have to do to Romney what Romney did in the first debate, and I just don't see him being able to do that.  Even if he does better hes not going to be able to separate himself the way Romney did.   I think this might have been it for Obama/Biden barring any kind of catastrophic world event or proof that Romney was sleeping around or something.


----------



## Leweman (Oct 12, 2012)

This is a win for Romney and Ryan in a lot of ways.  Obama gets one more chance at the next debate because I think by the third one everyone has made up their mind.  For him to change the momentum he would have to do to Romney what Romney did in the first debate, and I just don't see him being able to do that.  Even if he does better hes not going to be able to separate himself the way Romney did.   I think this might have been it for Obama/Biden barring any kind of catastrophic world event or proof that Romney was sleeping around or something.


----------



## Leweman (Oct 12, 2012)

This is a win for Romney and Ryan in a lot of ways.  Obama gets one more chance at the next debate because I think by the third one everyone has made up their mind.  For him to change the momentum he would have to do to Romney what Romney did in the first debate, and I just don't see him being able to do that.  Even if he does better hes not going to be able to separate himself the way Romney did.   I think this might have been it for Obama/Biden barring any kind of catastrophic world event or proof that Romney was sleeping around or something.


----------



## Leweman (Oct 12, 2012)

This is a win for Romney and Ryan in a lot of ways.  Obama gets one more chance at the next debate because I think by the third one everyone has made up their mind.  For him to change the momentum he would have to do to Romney what Romney did in the first debate, and I just don't see him being able to do that.  Even if he does better hes not going to be able to separate himself the way Romney did.   I think this might have been it for Obama/Biden barring any kind of catastrophic world event or proof that Romney was sleeping around or something.


----------

